# Joy of doves



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm sitting here holding 3 freshly bathed ringnecks against my chest to keep them warm. What a joy these creatures are! Why did it take me 57 yrs to find doves and pigeons? Really love these guys!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I know. But once you DO find them you are hooked. Maybe the Good Lord was saving them for you to discover when you would appreciate them more. LOL.


----------



## yearsexperience (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm happy to see one love birds so much ! Didn't take me long to do it myself !


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

You're right Jay3 about being hooked. And I think God gave them to me when I needed them! 
yearsexperience, you are so fortunate to have discovered them early in life! The possibilities are endless.
Thank you for sharing my joy!


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Doves are wonderful birds. There is never a day that mine don't make me smile with their laugh. Just puts a smile on my face!


----------

